# Fast Virgin



## tempra (Mar 13, 2005)

not sure whether I was too fast or the Virgin


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 29, 2005)

What is it? Do you have a train running that is called "Virgin"?
I quite like this photo! Blurred as it may be: it represents fastness and has nice colours!


----------



## Meysha (Mar 29, 2005)

maybe she was just playing hard to get. ;-)


----------



## ferny (Mar 29, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> What is it? Do you have a train running that is called "Virgin"?
> I quite like this photo! Blurred as it may be: it represents fastness and has nice colours!


It's a massive company owned by Richard Branson. 
http://www.virgin.com/uk/
http://www.virgin.com/uk/entertainment/richard-branson.asp


----------



## tempra (Mar 29, 2005)

heh - cheers for the comment, I actually ended up quite liking it, and make out like I meant for it to be like this now  and as ferny says, it's part of the Virgin group - virgin trains, virgin atlantic etc.


----------



## andycarnall (Apr 26, 2005)

tempra said:
			
		

> heh - cheers for the comment, I actually ended up quite liking it, and make out like I meant for it to be like this now  and as ferny says, it's part of the Virgin group - virgin trains, virgin atlantic etc.



I quite like it as well.  

BTW did you know Branson's virgin group does wedding stuff - it's called Virgin Brides


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 26, 2005)

wow... even though... it looks cool


----------



## tempra (Apr 26, 2005)

andycarnall said:
			
		

> BTW did you know Branson's virgin group does wedding stuff - it's called Virgin Brides



They wouldn;t do much business round here


----------



## clarinetJWD (May 12, 2005)

If I'm seeing this right, both you and the train were going towards the left, right?  If so, you were going too fast.  I do, however like the result a lot!


----------



## tempra (May 12, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> If I'm seeing this right, both you and the train were going towards the left, right?  If so, you were going too fast.  I do, however like the result a lot!



Can't quite remember, it was all a bit of a blur  :mrgreen: 

I think that I was too fast for the train and we were both going left, hence the weirdness of it.

Glad you like it!


----------



## Darfion (May 18, 2005)

You tripped didn't you. Didn't you? You did didn't you? :mrgreen:


----------



## tempra (May 20, 2005)

Darfion said:
			
		

> You tripped didn't you. Didn't you? You did didn't you? :mrgreen:



The bit you can't see behind the train is the pub garden - I'm saying no more


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 21, 2005)

Richard Bransons new time travel rail service!

You can arrive before you left even if the trains are an hour late!!


----------



## cmptrdewd (May 23, 2005)

WOW that photo is tripy!  :shaking:  uke-rig:


----------



## BlueEyedSarah (Jun 16, 2005)

I've seen a virgin train, maybe its the same one...


----------

